# Truck For My Trailer?



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

So I am having a bit of a problem. My car, a Buick century is having bad transmission problems and so I have decided to trade it in and get a truck to pull my horse trailer. The problem is, I dont know what truck to get. I have looked at lots of option. The thing is, with most V8's they get 11 in town and 15 on HWY. So thats bad. Gas is so high right now, and if I want to go see my horse it would cost me 4 gallons, around there. To get down and back. Its around 26 miles. So to me that is bad. I dont have a job right to pay for the extra gas, and my family will be covering the rest of the cost of the car. Thats why I was looking at a large V6. Most of my area is flat. I would not be haling all the time. Maybe once a month for the local horse show. My horse trailer is the one below. Its a 2 horse, and would only be haling a little arab and a carriage. Let me know your guys options.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

It's like I'm reading a post about myself! lol. 

My buick century died last year with electrical issues. I wanted a truck to drive to work (about 26 miles round trip) and tow a two horse bumper pull trailer. My truck needed to pull a bit more weight with my two *ahem* "hefty" quarter horses. 

I purchased a 5.3L V8 Chevy silverado and it's Awesome! I went with the regular cab, 8 foot box, worktruck version and it gets really decent gas mileage. I'm paying pretty much the same for gas as I was with the Buick. Only now, I don't have to fill the tank every single week. 

I love it and wish I bought it sooner. The biggest issue I have now is convincing the family NOT to put HAY in the bed. At least until it's a little older and a little more paid off.  

Good luck with the truck search. I've heard the newer 5.3L get better gas mileage than the 4.8L's.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you want to tow a trailer and not hold up traffic going up hills at 20 mph or save on gas? I would not tow any type of horse trailer with anything less than a 3/4 ton (it's illegal here anyways) and the bigger the engine, the better. Diesel engines are even better and diesel prices are bit cheaper.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

A half ton will pull that trailer and your Arab fine. Just make sure as you would with any truck/trailer, the brakes are working fine on both. Sway bars would be a good option to have. Also, a longer wheel base gives better stability, single cab short box eh, no.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Diesel engines are even better and diesel prices are bit cheaper.


Actually, here in the state of Tennessee, diesel is about .20 cents a gallon higher than gasoline.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

A 1/2 ton truck would pull that fine. Just don't forget your trailer brakes!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We have a friend that has about the same trailer. She has an F150 with a straight 6 cylinder engine. It pulled two horses decent but it is pretty flat here. 

Normally, I wouldn't pull any horse trailer without at least a 3/4 ton truck. The brakes are heavier duty than the 1/2 ton trucks. Also, they usually have better transmissions and rear ends. 

Even if diesel costs more, you will get better fuel mileage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylilly (Jun 28, 2013)

anything dodge is the way to go. chevy coming in 2nd and ford dead last  Ford trannys tend to go out faster than any other truck. besides Dodge has 1,000,000 mile guarantee on diesels or they buy you a new truck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

lovemylilly said:


> anything dodge is the way to go. chevy coming in 2nd and ford dead last  Ford trannys tend to go out faster than any other truck. besides Dodge has 1,000,000 mile guarantee on diesels or they buy you a new truck
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Everyone has their own opinion. For me, dodge would be last. I've heard that their transmissions are the weakest. Ford is my pick for hauling but I'm a diehard GM fan. 

If you're buying new, they're all close but their under warranty, so it really doesn't matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylilly (Jun 28, 2013)

^^ very true! I guess it depends on where you are geographically. Honestly we have always had Chevorlets and no issues at all. Had a dodge once it pulled like a dream. had 2 ford engines blow up with under 100,000 miles. But we are central Az with no hills, just straight level pulling. yes and ALWAYS buy extended warranty! well worth it in the long run!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I personally love my Ram 1500. I have no doubt in my mind that it will haul a loaded two horse easily when I finish some brake, tranny upgrade, etc fixes. Though, I only get 8mpg city currently D: 

I'd place Dodge, GMC, Chevy, and Ford as last just as the trucks themselves. I haven't hauled with any of them yet, but truthfully, with proper upkeep and weight limits not tested and good brakes, I can't see any of them having too many issues due to hauling..except Ford, I just don't like the trucks, lol.

But, my next truck will be a brand new Dodge diesel, as soon as I make enough for the monthly payments, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylilly (Jun 28, 2013)

haha True that Iseul!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

disregard anyone that says "A" half ton will or wont pull anything. There is no such thing as "A" half ton. thier capabilities run from near zero towing to 10,000 lbs.
You need to know the weight of the load you are towing and the specification for the exact truck you are looking at. Generally you can look the tow rating up online. To do that you will need to know at minimum the engine size. (SIZE not number of cylinders) and rear axle ratio. Usually listed in door as an axel code, again you may have to look it up online.
For instance a 2004 with a 4.6 Liter V8, and 3.31 rear gears will get 20 mpg highway. And cant pull a little red wagon.
A 08 Ford F150, with a 5.4 Liter VB has over 100 more horsepower, combine that with 4.10 gears and max tow package and I could easily handle my 2 horse aluminum gooseneck loaded to about 6000 lbs.
Also the 1990 ish to 1996 F150's had a 300ci (5.0 iter) straight 6 cylinder in them that are great tow vehicles up to about 5000lbs.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Joe has given the best advice yet. It isn't about the brand so much, you do still need to do research and check out reviews and recalls. But you need to look at all the specs and really understand what they mean. Do not ask the dealership what they mean as they will do anything to sell a truck. 

We have an 04 f150 it's the v8. I don't know all the specifics of it as it is my bf's truck but I do know it has a tow rating of 8,000lbs. It was picked out specifically for towing ability then gas mileage. That said we won't tow anything more than 2 horses with it. 

But the majority of the half ton trucks out there should be able to tow that trailer if you buy one that has the specifics to do so.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

There are lots of things that will and won't pull.  Plenty of big trucks with the wrong gearing/rear ends. I'm partial to diesels since that's what we always had on the ranch. However, I can't afford to buy one, so I'm using my dad's 1996 Land Rover discovery. Rated to pull 8,000 lbs, shown in the manual towing a bloody yacht. You wouldn't think to pull a trailer with something like that. I am only pulling an aluminum 2 horse with one horse in it, and I don't think I'd be comfortable pulling anything heavier, despite the high tow rating. 

One other comment: Put in the brake box for your trailer brakes!!! I forgot to tune my brakes before I pulled out the other morning and slid all the way down the driveway while standing on the brake pedal (slowly, though), so I'm definitely not safe without mine. Unless your vehicle is specifically for towing, the brakes are not meant to stop a loaded trailer, and even then, the manufacturer probably assumes you'll use trailer brakes.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Joe's info is the best, here. We haul a 3 horse just fine with our 1/2 ton (350 Vortec), 3/4 ton after-market rear-end. Of course, one of our horses is a 300 lb pony. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I do like ford a lot. But it just depends how things roll over the next few months. I am working on my car now and doing what other people said about things it could be that is making it do what it does. So I have started to save and hope to get one this coming fall once I know for sure what truck I would like.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i'll be the odd man out:

i drive a 3/4ton chevy w/ diesel (diesel has been more expensive for past 10+ years at least, anytime i've seen it at least)


but I would say look at the toyotas, you can still get a good truck, bit better milage, and will do fine hauling a small trailer without a ton of hills


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally something is cheaper in BC!!! Diesel is $1.33 per litre, gas is $1.41. With all the DOT checks here & rigs being pulled off the road, I don't risk pulling even a utility trailer without a 3/4 ton, it's ridiculous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

When I say this I want you to understand where I am coming from, I have over a million miles of towing experience in everything from a Jeep with an inline 6 to a Semi grossed out at 137,000 lbs. 

You could get a half ton, and it would work for towing the trailer however the issue I have with a half ton is that in any make you are going to have a semi floating rear axle. The issue with a semi floating rear axle is if you bust a clip or an axle shaft the tire comes off the vehicle, and that can make for a very bad day especially if you are towing your trailer when it happens. 

If you are looking for a deal I would look seriously at the 91-95 chevy/gmc trucks. the TBI 350 is a **** good motor, in a 3/4 ton you can get a 4L80E and 16" tires and a full floating rear end, and those trucks can be had for 4 grand or less with a reasonable amount of mileage on them. 

I have had several of them in that body style and have worked the dog snot out of them and they have always performed well for me. Even the 6.5 is not a bad engine and gets good mileage, but it has some quirks you will need to make yourself familiar with if you are going to run one. Otherwise you will wind up very frustrated. 

If you were to go newer into a 96-00 I would recommend going with the Vortec 454, not the 350, the 350 in these years had issues with the intake manifold gaskets sealing, they will lead water into the crank case and eat the bearings. 

As well with a 3/4 ton you do get much better brakes, which means if for what ever reason your trailer brakes fail your truck will be much more capable of stopping. 

The final note on that is a 3/4 or 1 ton is going to get the same fuel mileage, going with a 1 ton would mean in the future if you so have the need to get a larger trailer, IE taking friends on a trip with horses and a borrowed trailer, it will open a lot of doors to things you can do. 

Another thing to consider may be having a dedicated tow rig, and then getting an econobox for a daily driver so you can go see your horse with out breaking the budget.


----------

